# What flange is this?



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a KKK K14 turbo with what looks like a T3 flange, but I've searched for T3 dimensions and it doesn't match up








It's the one on the left in this pic:








The flange is 100mm x 60mm, or ~4" x 2.5", and the mounting holes are 75mm x 40mm, or ~3" x 1.5".
I'm hoping to get a T3 manifold to mount this on so any ideas would be most welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tia, Mikki x


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

Just buy a T3. Finding a manifold or adapter plate is not worth the hassle.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What flange is this? (MikkiJayne)*

the kkk flange is different
depending on the motor, you can run a audi 5k manifold
other than that, running a kkk turbo will limit you on turbo selection, if you want future changes, go with a t3 flange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

The vw turbo diesel k24 and t3 share the same trapezoidal shaped turbine inlet flange, the only manifolds that have the flange are the factory vw turbo diesel manifolds from the IDI's, no one else uses that flange.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I thought the K24 flange was an odd one, but I didn't know the K14 was non-standard too








I can knock up an adapter to a standard T3 easy enough


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

The vw turbo diesel k14,k24,t3,and t2 all share that turbine inlet flange.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: What flange is this? (MikkiJayne)*

i run a k 24 and have it mounted on a callaway manifold i bought from jetex and drilled to the right pattern myself.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger Performance* »_The vw turbo diesel k14,k24,t3,and t2 all share that turbine inlet flange.

Thats a K14 on the left and a K24 on the right - different flanges....








Thanks Epjetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thats probably what I'll go with


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

looks kinda like the turbine housing that comes on the mazdaspeed 6 K04's.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What flange is this? (MikkiJayne)*

The turbo on the right looks to be an oddball T3 that Garrett made for some OEM application, here's the dimention of the T3 flange in normal form:








Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Thats a K14 on the left and a K24 on the right - different flanges....








Thanks Epjetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thats probably what I'll go with









Yeah but the one on the left IS NOT from a vw turbo diesel application. Like I said earlier, the vw turbo diesel versions of the t2, t3, k14, and k24 have the trapezoidal shape like the one on the right.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i made an a adapter peice to fit a t-3 onto the Td manifold


----------

